
Making Waves in Deep Learning--How DL apps will map onto a chip - Lind5
http://semiengineering.com/making-waves-in-deep-learning/
======
transfire
Well they finally did it. I always wondered what a thousand C64s on a single
chip would be like. And this looks to be just about that (albeit it is not a
6502).

